# MATRIX RELOADED!



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

Ok now i knew this was going to be a sweet friggen movie but i was just watching the newest full trailer and holy crap its gonna be the greatest movie ever.









The matrix is one of my favorite movies as it is but this is going to be nuts. i am sure that once i see this my life will stop because there is no reason to live because after seeing this movie nothing is worth livling. LOL just messing around but its going to ROCK!









we must all go see this movie. everyone bow down to the great matrix.

































































anyway let me know what you think of the matrix and what you think of the matrix reloaded. i posted the links so you can dowload the trailers.

Large (57.9MB)
Medium (36.4MB)
Small (17.3MB)

Croz


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

One of the secretaries at my school got to be in the movie. She didnt have a speaking part...but hey at least she got to be in it. Hopefully it will be good though.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

watch the trailer. i would pay to just watch the trailer its friggen amazing.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I cant watch the trailer unfortunatly-I have no sound card...







Ill just have to take your word for it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Agent Smith x 23456 = f*ck yeah! The ghost guys are pretty cool too.

*"Mr. Anderson! Surprised to see me?"*


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, I will definately be at the theatres opening night. Matrix is the movie that inspired me to put together my home theatre system.

~Dj


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> Yeah, I will definately be at the theatres opening night. Matrix is the movie that inspired me to put together my home theatre system.
> 
> ~Dj










fo 'sure the soundtrack and the effects were awesome...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

When does it come out may what? so I can get tickets on fandango no way do I want to wait in a long ass line I am gettin kev the game for xbox it is on presell. hahahaha matrix is sweet!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The supreme action series of our generation.....nothing comes close....intellectual, well thought out, and badass!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

PCROSE- May 15th


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Yaaaaaaaaa














Matrix reloaded The last movie had only 412 special effects wich is still a whole lot where as the matrix reloaded has 2,500 special effects. Holy crap this movie is gonna be the best ever. The main agent finds a way to clone himself and makes like 100 of himself and Neo fights them all at once.





















Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hear a rumor that that one fight scene cost like millions to make. I am counting down the days!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

CKY said:


> Yaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And you wonder where the increase in special effects went to....


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

i am gonna get my tickets early too, no way i am waiting in that friggen line all day. even though i would just to see it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

the trailer was freakin awesome. Cant wait to go and see it.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

definately a movie I will be going to see, I also am excited for T3 to come out.

mark


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mdemers883 said:


> definately a movie I will be going to see, I also am excited for T3 to come out.
> 
> mark


 Something about a 50 year old Arnold doesnt make me excited.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Don't you talk bout arnold like that mike, or you will get the five across the eyes







mike you know I'm a meathead, of course arnie is going to get me fired up.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The supposely have the matrix reloaded in its entirity taken from the screener test on shaerezza (the best download site ever by the way). I downloaded 5 movies and 100 some songs in 2 hours last night. The matrix one was not working though.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks for the links Mark, you got the full deal there... im downloading this at work too nopw ... its going 555kb/sec right now, thats not too shabby for a trailer


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

and the movie is not out on the internet yet. i can tell ya that i would have it and be watching non-stop for 3 days.

snow they have some damn good speeds for those trailers. good because some of them are friggen huge. as far as trailers go.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I just ordered tickets for the premiere in my home town (on may 15th: movies always premiere later here in Holland







), for only 7 bucks a piece








I can't wait to see that movie!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if you wait after the end credits of the movie..you'll be able to see the trailer for matrix 3...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im not going to waste the experience and watch a downloaded version anyway, but the copy looked legit.


----------



## School Criminal (Apr 22, 2003)

I'M LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT SWEET CAR CHACE THAT EVERYONE'S TALKING ABOUT


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well they are on a motorbike.


----------

